# XML Formulare mit Infopath erstellen ?



## cathwulf (16. November 2004)

tach zusammen,
vielleicht anfangs mal wa szu meiner Person: Ich bin Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration im ersten Lehrjahr und hab mit Programmierung, Erstellung von Formularen etc nicht viel am Hut.
Nun habe ich in der Arbeit den Auftrag als Projekt erhalten, ein Formular (Tätigkeitsbericht) in Microsoft Infopath (Bestandteil von Office 2003) zu erstellen und dieses übers Intranet mit Hile  von Microsoft Sharepoint Team services auf Windows 2003 Server bereitzustellen. Anfangs nur in einer testumgebung und enn alles läuft, Formulae für alles mögliche erstellen und für 1300 Mitarbeiter bereitstellen und somit den Workflow verbessern.

Nun brauche ich aber dringend Hilfe in Infopath, weil ich davon überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und ich im gesamten Inet keine Baruchbaren tuts finde.

Danke im voraus für eure Bemühungen

Cathwulf


----------

